# 安装完gentoo，重启却进不了Gentoo！求解决~

## 520xzq45

[size=18]本人新手，第一次安装gentoo linux，昨天从早安倒晚，最后随便弄结束，重启后失败。只出现个字母j就进不去了。然后我放光盘进去用fdisk把有关linux的分区都删了，还好还可以上XP。

今天又重新安装了一次，做了些笔记。就在刚才，成功安装grub-install后，重启。能进入grub引导界面！然后我选我的 Gentoo Linux 3.2.9 ，结果却出现下面这代码：

```

   Booting 'Gentoo Linux 3.2.9'

root (hd0,2)

   Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 

kernel  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo  root=/dev/sda7

Error  15:  File not found

Press any key to continue...

```

然后我按个键重启，进入XP，能成功进入，没有任何问题。

我想问问大家，这个问题出在哪呢？？

我附上我分区情况和/etc/fstab及grub.conf代码，希望大家能帮忙分析分析问题出哪了。

（我猜想可能分区和/etc/fstab和grub.conf出问题了，我是根据安装手册中文版一步一步装的，连代码都是差不多的）

我是用cfdisk分区的，结果如下：

```

 Name        Flags        Part  Type         FS Type          [Label]           Size (MB)

sda1          Boot          Primary              ntfs                                     26847.32

sda5                           Logical               ntfs                                     6464436.85

sda6                           Logical               ntfs                                     300650.44

sda3                           Primary              Linux                                   32.91

sda7                           Logical               Linux                                   105003.93

sda4                           Primary              Linux swap / solarls            3136.44

```

我用fdisk看了一下，是这样的：

```

 Device          Boot                    Start                    End                    Blocks                    Id          System

/dev/sda1          *                    63                    52436159               26218048+             7          HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2                              52436160          976751999               462157920           f          Night5 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda3                              765497250          765561509              32130                83             Linux

/dev/sda4                         970647300         976773167                   3062934              82         Linux swap / solarls

/dev/sda5                           52436223         178289369                 62926573+            7           HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda6                         178289433         765497249               293603908+            7            HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda7                         765561573         970647299               102542863+            83              Linux

```

然后是我的 /etc/fstab：

```

/dev/sda3          /boot           ext2          defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/sda4          none           swap                  sw                   0 0

/dev/sda7             /               ext3                noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom    auto             noauto,user          0 0

```

最后是我的 grub.conf：

```

default   0

timeout  30

title  Gentoo  Linux  3.2.9

root  (hd0,2)

kernel  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo  root=/dev/sda7

title  Gentoo  Linux  3.2.9  (rescue)

root  (hd0,2)

kernel  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo  root=/dev/sda7  init=/bin/bb

title  Windows  XP

rootnoverify  (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

```

以上就是我的情况了，希望各位有空能看看，帮帮忙找找看是什么原因导致进不去gentoo呢？谢谢大家了！

第一次发帖子，不懂怎么排版CODE，有什么不太好看的请大家多多原谅啊~[/size]

----------

## EricHsu

粗略看了下——

你的 grub 在尋找：

```

kernel  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo  root=/dev/sda7

```

而從你的分區情况看，/boot/ 實際在 /dev/sda3？

```

/dev/sda3          /boot           ext2          defaults,noatime      1 2 

```

試試 grub.conf 裏變成 root=/dev/sda3

----------

## zhongyb

 *520xzq45 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>    Booting 'Gentoo Linux 3.2.9'
> ...

 

问题是文件没有找到，你的内核文件名字  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo 是否正确哦？

----------

## pd1986

linux启动分区没有设置boot flag

grub的启动分区设置的不正确，好像应该是sda3

另外，启动分区只有32MB? 太小了

还有，都什么时代了，还用ext2？

建议去比对英文手册，中文手册是09年的，有点过时了。GENTOO的各种指导都是英文的最新。

----------

## heroxbd

确认一下 /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo 文件是否存在

----------

## heroxbd

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 粗略看了下——
> 
> 你的 grub 在尋找：
> 
> ```
> ...

 

嗯，看起来 boot 在 /dev/sda3

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda3          /boot           ext2          defaults,noatime      1 2 
> ...

 

这个不用变，内核的 root 参数应该给 / 的位置。

----------

## heroxbd

 *pd1986 wrote:*   

> linux启动分区没有设置boot flag
> 
> grub的启动分区设置的不正确，好像应该是sda3
> 
> 另外，启动分区只有32MB? 太小了
> ...

 

boot flag, root=/dev/sda7 都没有问题，另外 /boot 分区比较小 ext2 其实足够了。

----------

## pd1986

 *heroxbd wrote:*   

>  *pd1986 wrote:*   linux启动分区没有设置boot flag
> 
> grub的启动分区设置的不正确，好像应该是sda3
> 
> 另外，启动分区只有32MB? 太小了
> ...

 

root=/dev/sda7是正确的，我不是这个意思。我是说那个boot flag应该设在sda3上，从上面的表中的sda3分前面没有启动flag，所以我猜一定启动不了。

反正我都会至少划出100MB来，如果要升级grub什么的，32MB可能不够用。现在我只有一个kernel启动文件，就已经占了23MB，linux系统默认划了一部分空间备用的。

----------

## methaneoxy

kernel  /boot/kernel-3.2.9-gentoo

是的，你应该看一下你的/boot下面的文件命名是否正确

----------

## erqie

估计是文件名不对，实在不行你在grub界面，按e进入编辑模式，然后输入

root (hd0)

kernel=/dev/sda3/g后按tab看看找到的可选文件列表里有哪些。

另外楼上的kernel有23m？？这么大？你内核里都装了什么啊？我的只有2M多点

----------

## pd1986

 *erqie wrote:*   

> 估计是文件名不对，实在不行你在grub界面，按e进入编辑模式，然后输入
> 
> root (hd0)
> 
> kernel=/dev/sda3/g后按tab看看找到的可选文件列表里有哪些。
> ...

 

不好意思。说错了。我内核文件有4MB，刚开始用gentoo。可能装了一大堆没用的东西。加上系统自动划出去的那部分空间是23MB。

估计这个楼的楼主已经不来了。

----------

## erqie

 *pd1986 wrote:*   

>  *erqie wrote:*   估计是文件名不对，实在不行你在grub界面，按e进入编辑模式，然后输入
> 
> root (hd0)
> 
> kernel=/dev/sda3/g后按tab看看找到的可选文件列表里有哪些。
> ...

 

呵呵，楼主估计是不会来了。我也是给/boot留了100m，前几天刚刚试了一下gentoo，按说明安装的，以前在debian混。

----------

